
Looking for a cool functional spec template - Spontex
I am looking for a cool functional specification template.<p>I have an idea for a smaller web app, that I would like to spec out, so others can build it for me. But I cant seem to find an (open source) standard for this?<p>Snooping around I found an old one that NASA share online:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ntrs.nasa.gov&#x2F;archive&#x2F;nasa&#x2F;casi.ntrs.nasa.gov&#x2F;20160011412.pdf - might be a bit overkill. They also share the 2003 version of their engineering handbook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nasa.gov&#x2F;sites&#x2F;default&#x2F;files&#x2F;atoms&#x2F;files&#x2F;nasa_systems_engineering_handbook_0.pdf - looks cool, but it would be large.<p>Found this at Stanford: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uit.stanford.edu&#x2F;sites&#x2F;default&#x2F;files&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;30&#x2F;Functional%20Specification%20Document%20Template.docx<p>Is there a good standard one can employ? - or What would you use if you had to specify a smaller project to be developed by a 4-5 man team?<p>(I&#x27;m new to this forum, so apologies for breaking any unwritten (or written) rules).
======
quickthrower2
I’d probably just start with a blank Word doc, write an introduction and mock
up some diagrams using the inbuilt tools Word has. I don’t think a template is
required for a small web app. Hire someone to build it who doesn’t just
blindly follow specs to the letter. You’d get a better outcome. And you can
spend less time on making the spec a contract and more a simple communication
tool that is the beginning of a dialogue.

